
Old English Wikipedia (or at least I think it is) - rossdavidh
https://ang.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C4%93afodtramet
======
x1798DE
There's a modern English introduction here, under "Help":
[https://ang.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Inno%C3%BE](https://ang.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Inno%C3%BE)

------
gepoch
See also the anglish wiki which imagines a more Germanic English with made up
Germanic words replacing French, Latin, etc.
[https://anglish.fandom.com/wiki/Main_leaf](https://anglish.fandom.com/wiki/Main_leaf)

------
jgwil2
Does anyone have good resources for learning Old English? I have Mitchell and
Robinson's "A Guide to Old English" from a college course I took years ago but
it's a little old-fashioned and I've found it less than ideal for self-study.
I have to imagine there are internet based resources that could help with the
oral aspects as well.

~~~
jhbadger
I like King Alfred's Grammar
([https://people.umass.edu/sharris/in/gram/GrammarBook/KAGramm...](https://people.umass.edu/sharris/in/gram/GrammarBook/KAGrammar.html)).
It's designed as an intro (and actually suggests Mitchell & Robinson as a
followup) but it's well done. Not that much coverage of oral stuff, but unless
you have a time machine you haven't told us about, that's not really the
reason people study pre-modern languages.

~~~
np_tedious
My understanding is that aside from what can be inferred from meter / rhyme in
poetry, nobody really knows pronunciation before a certain date. Is that
correct? If so, what is "that date"?

------
gonmad
Vicipaediam is nice too
[https://la.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vicipaedia:Pagina_prima](https://la.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vicipaedia:Pagina_prima)

